# Peugeot cambelt change when?



## MikeH

Hi Have just purchased a Peugeot 28HDI 2005. I asked dealed to change the cambelt, as Fiat 2.8 engine is similar if not same, and Fiat say change it every 4 years. Peugeot say ask dealer,who says 80000 miles.Service on Peugeot is 2 years or 20000 miles. so that means 8 years. is this correct? PS I don;t think the dealer did change the cambelt.

Thanks for help in advance, Mike.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Normal reccomendations I believe are 60-000 miles.

Peter


----------



## autostratus

We have a October 02 Peugeot Boxer 2.8HDI
When it was serviced and MOT'd this spring the Peugeot dealer recommended we had the cam belt changed although we have done only a little over 35,000 miles.

He based his recommendation on the age of the vehicle.


----------



## time-traveller

autostratus said:


> We have a October 02 Peugeot Boxer 2.8HDI
> When it was serviced and MOT'd this spring the Peugeot dealer recommended we had the cam belt changed although we have done only a little over 35,000 miles.
> 
> He based his recommendation on the age of the vehicle.


Yes - I believe it's 7 years for a Peugeot and five years for a Fiat - don't ask me why there's a difference! I would have thought they would have been the same if I hadn't been told otherwise. Seems to indicate that the cam belts aren't the same ......


----------



## MikeH

*Peugeot cam belt change*

Thanks for your replies. As the van is 4 years old in July and at the moment only done 13500 miles, If I leave it until 6 years it will still be well under the mileage and inside recommended time for change, I should be Ok. Mike.


----------



## inkey-2008

Ask your self this. 
How much to change a cam belt? a few hundred. 

How much for an engine rebuild? A FEW THOUSAND.

Change every 4 years does not matter if you don't do the miles that is based on your van working as a commercial not as a camper.

Andy


----------



## time-traveller

inkey-2008 said:


> Ask your self this.
> How much to change a cam belt? a few hundred.
> 
> How much for an engine rebuild? A FEW THOUSAND.
> 
> Change every 4 years does not matter if you don't do the miles that is based on your van working as a commercial not as a camper.
> 
> Andy


Last year someone I know had his Fiat 2.8 cam belt go at 14,000 miles but at 6 years old. He hadn't thought it was necessary to have it changed because of the low mileage. It cost him £1,000 for an engine re-build. The consensus of opinion is that it was BECAUSE of the low mileage that it went - being stored for long times in one position without the benefit of 'excercise'.


----------



## 94639

We have an 04 reg. Peugeot 2.8hdi. Peugeot would not commit themselves to a definite answer when I asked this question of them. I have since been advised from other sources that due to degredation of the material used, the cam belt should be changed every 5 years on low mileage vehicles. Better safe than sorry in my opinion.


----------



## SaddleTramp

I also know of a Peugeot engine which had only done 12000 miles (12654) to be exact and cam belt went and it cost over £1000 to repair, He now has his replaced every 10000 miles, It wasn't a MH but same base vehicle.

Even though Peugeot recommend 60000 plus if it goes before you have no claim.


----------



## chasper

I will be having my cambelt done in July , its 4th birthday only 3800 miles but it has been standing for a while before I bought it. I have heard of low mileage models going at very low mileage, i think it must relate to the age of the belt. Anyway if nothing else its peace of mind. Chasper.


----------



## olive

We had ours changed recently on a 6 year old Fiat 2.8 with 35000 on the clock. No obvious wear on old belt, but I agree .....change before it's too late.

It's an interesting thought that some of the 'new' motorhomes will have been sitting around for a couple of years ... ie halfway through their cambelt life and they ain't been anywhere yet!


----------



## strod

I have a 2003 Fiat ducato 2.3 JTD - has done circa 8000 miles, but at last service/MOT was advised that cambelt needed to be changed every 5 years. The garage said the old cambelt looked to be in good condition with no obvious degrdation - but better that than running the risk of engine damage should it fail I guess.


----------



## CliffyP

I have 2003 Pug with the 2.0HDI, Cambelt is 72k or 10 years which seems a long time so i am changing it now at 18k just because its just over 5 years old, remember to change all the other bits as welll whilst doing it. Its buttons extra whilst doing the change.


----------



## chasper

I had mine changed last Friday on my 05 Peugeot Nuevo 2.0 HDi, only done 4400 miles, but i know of an 04 with 14500 miles that went kaput a few months ago. I don't think that standing for long periods without use is good for them. Anyway peace of mind is what i have now. Chasper.


----------



## jenniedream

Having just become proud owner of a mature but much pampered motorhome and having read all the feedback on cam belts and things I have booked van in for cam belt/timing belt/tensioners & water pump change. Base unit being a Fiat Ducato. My garage have quoted £300 inclusive parts and since this van is going across Europe in late October to collect hubby and dog I am erring on the side of caution. Receipts with van say a cam belt change !500 miles ago but rather be safe than sorry.
There are no more rubber bits I should replace are there - does it have a fanbelt?
Cheers - Jennie


----------



## Rochdalemasher

On most vehicles Cam belts are usually changed 50/ 60.000 miles or 5 years whichever comes first, also helps if you use top quality belts such as Gates. Timing belts on inspection dont usually show any signs of wear, stick within the time and milage limits and you shouldnt really ever have any problems


----------



## CliffyP

CliffyP said:


> I have 2003 Pug with the 2.0HDI, Cambelt is 72k or 10 years which seems a long time so i am changing it now at 18k just because its just over 5 years old, remember to change all the other bits as welll whilst doing it. Its buttons extra whilst doing the change.


Picked her up today 18,084 miles, cambelt and tensioners, also mouting on exhaust was squeaking £180 all done by my local garage.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## chasper

Thats a very good price. i paid £304 mind you it was a main Peugeot dealer. Chasper


----------



## Chas17

Just bought an Autocruise Stargazer on a Peugeot base. 12000 miles on the clock and notice that the cambelt was changed last year at 4 years old and just over 11000 miles.


----------



## Zozzer

CliffyP said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2003 Pug with the 2.0HDI, Cambelt is 72k or 10 years which seems a long time so i am changing it now at 18k just because its just over 5 years old, remember to change all the other bits as welll whilst doing it. Its buttons extra whilst doing the change.
> 
> 
> 
> Picked her up today 18,084 miles, cambelt and tensioners, also mouting on exhaust was squeaking £180 all done by my local garage.
> 
> Better safe than sorry.
Click to expand...

That's an important point that is often overlooked by the less mechanically minded.

Whenever the cambelt is changed, make sure you ask for the Cambelt, Tensioner & Roller to be changed, as it's usually the a seized up roller that will cause the cambelt to fail. Changing just the cambelt is asking for trouble.

Also don't think it's safer to get the job done at the main dealer. We took our Vauxhall into the main dealer and it took them FOUR DAYS to change it. It transpired the young lad given the task did not time up the engine correctly, causing valves to hit the pistons when the engine was switched on.


----------



## spindrifter

Hi All

I too have been concerned, like many of us, about the time interval to change the cam belt and relevant tensioners/pulleys etc on my Peugeot 2.8hdi Boxer registered Feb 2004.

To this end I telephoned the main Peugeot office in Coventry (tel: 02476884000) requesting the technical service dept and asked the question.

Answer: Peugeot Boxer 2.8hdi diesel (2004 registration) cam belt change:-

Years 2001 - 2004 - 72000 miles or 10 years (non arduous driving)
Years 2004 - 2006 - 80000 miles or 10 years (non arduous driving)

Figures for later than 2006 are not yet relevant but will be available at a later date upon request.

I asked for confirmation that these figures were the recommendations of Peugeot the manufacturer and was assured that this is the case.

I am waiting for an email confirming both the figures and my telephonic communication.

Hope the above info is of some help.

David .....(Spindrifter)


----------



## pneumatician

*Cambelt*

My motto has always been "if in doubt change it" never go to the manufacturers maximum. I have had two cambelt failures fortunately in company cars but the milages were 28K and about 40K as I recall.

Am I correct in thinking there is a general drift towards chains on modern motors ? Our van is and certainly our last car was. I'le have a look under the bonnet sometime and see what the current motor is.

Steve


----------



## spindrifter

Further to this thread and going on information from the manufacturer.

Which is for our Boxer: 72000 miles or ten years. 

Our Boxer is 5 years old and has 17000 miles on the clock. So What do I do? Ignore or change parts? They are the ?s

I think I'll trust the manufacturer in this instance.

I'd be intrigued to know just how many cam belts are well below or indeed, over the recommended time/mileage limit and still going strong.

However, each to his own - I guess we must all make up our own minds about this topic.

Cheers

David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## spindrifter

Hi All

Copy of email from Peugeot re: cam/timing belt change.

I have removed Reg/VIN numbers and contact persons name.


Dear Mr ******* (That's me)

Thank you for your recent enquiry made via the Peugeot Contact Centre.

Registration number: ********
Chassis (VIN) number: *************

In regards to our conversation on 13/08/2009 at approximately 13:15pm, the recommended change for your timing / cambelt is:

Normal driving conditions: 72000 miles or 10 years
Arduous driving conditions: 60000 miles or 5 years

If there is anything else we can help you with, please do not hesitate in contacting us.

Kind Regards

***** ******

Cheers

David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## foll-de-roll

I have just replaced the Cambelt and Tensioner plus the other belts in my 1995 Peugeot Boxer 2.0i ltr, with 47000mls on the clock. When I bought it in May the owners daughter said that she thought it had been replaced when her father had bought it last Sept (from Moulands), but there was no mention of it in the Service history, so I had to assume that it hadn't been done. I contacted Moulands, to ask if they replaced them as a matter of course, as some dealers do, but I got some Grunt who just didn't want to know. Anyway I had it done and the Mechanic and myself decided that it looked very much like the original, so it was a good decision,and peace of mind. It took about 1.5 hrs and I bought the kit from Ebay. Total cost about £120. 

So if in doubt, I would say have it done. Andy


----------



## FoweyBoy

Hi Spindrifter,

Do you have an email address (from your reply email) for Peugeot which we could use to ask the same question about cam belt changing for my 2005 registered (probably built 2004) Peugeot Boxer 2.2hdi?

Thanks, David


----------



## spindrifter

Foweyboy

Here you go.

The Peugeot Customer Contact Centre

Tel: 0845 200 1234
Web: <http://www.peugeot.co.uk>

David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## CliffyP

spindrifter said:


> Further to this thread and going on information from the manufacturer.
> 
> Which is for our Boxer: 72000 miles or ten years.
> 
> Our Boxer is 5 years old and has 17000 miles on the clock. So What do I do? Ignore or change parts? They are the ?s
> 
> I think I'll trust the manufacturer in this instance.
> 
> I'd be intrigued to know just how many cam belts are well below or indeed, over the recommended time/mileage limit and still going strong.
> 
> However, each to his own - I guess we must all make up our own minds about this topic.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> David ..... (Spindrifter)


Just had mine done same model and miles (18k)with tensioners and exhaust bracket £180.00. Cheaper than £1,500 + and a spoiled holiday, if goes west.


----------



## FoweyBoy

Peugeot sent me the following info for my Boxer 2.2l, registered 2005 (manufactured 2004).

The recommended timing belt change on your vehicle for normal use is 100,000 miles or 10 years. For arduous use ( short stop start journeys) the recommendation is 72,000 miles or 5 years which ever comes soonest.

We don't do "short stop start journeys, but I guess the play it safe action is to take the 5 years limit, so I will look into getting it done soon.

The sooner they revert to chains, like my Nissan Almera, the better!


----------

